# Jig head size



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to be using some soft baits like gulp shrimp for beach and sound fishing. What kind/size jig heads do I need to use. Do I need to rig differently for the surf and sound?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Heads*

It's best to carry a selection of jig heads to meet the conditions.

You could probably get by with a 1/4 to 1/2 oz head for inland but the surf is a different ball game. You have a current, depending on the tide stage/wind direction and it can be swift at times. That's the time to go heavy; enough to get to the bottom and stay there..

Sometimes; the current gets so bad that you just put the casting setup away and soak bait with a heavy sinker.  JMHO C2


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I fish jig heads anywhere from 1/16oz to 3/4oz depending on wind, depth and current. Fish a jig head as light as you can get away with. Just make sure it stays in contact with the bottom. Good luck!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually go with a 1/8 ounce but it matters mainly about conditions. The cheap ones at wall mart suck. The paint gets off and its sticky and the paint gets everywhere. I like to find jig heads with longer hooks because it prevents the tail to get bitten off.helps a little bit


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Artificials*



chicon monster said:


> I usually go with a 1/8 ounce but it matters mainly about conditions. The cheap ones at wall mart suck. The paint gets off and its sticky and the paint gets everywhere. I like to find jig heads with longer hooks because it prevents the tail to get bitten off.helps a little bit


Why not just make your own? That way; you eliminate the 'middle man'. C2


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Why not just make your own? That way; you eliminate the 'middle man'. C2


Im fifteen years old and don't have a. Clue how to melt lead. Just seems easier to buy them to me.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

easier rarely means better remember that, u should find something that will work at a decent tackle shop but dont wonder why a fisherperson 100 yards down from u catches more he or she put the work into it lots of the factory jigheads are like factory rods made in bulk so maybe 1 out of 100 is perfect u make your own they all are just something to think about 

a warning for your health if u pour lead make sure u are in a well ventalated area prefrably outside those toxins will kill u in an enclosed area at 18 u dont need heavy metal poisioning


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright thanks. Where can you find molds or do you have to make them. Once I move out im going to get into making jig heads,weights,jigs and what not.aren't you suppose to have.a fan blowing in the opposite direction too.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Making Jigs*

I pour my heads in a screened porch along with a fan blowing.

I could buy my heads already poured, but like weedline says: They are made in bulk and sometimes pretty shabby. Make your own.

There's a certain satisfaction in catching a fish on a jig/lure that you made yourself. It's called 'Double Dipping'. :thumbup: C2


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> I pour my heads in a screened porch along with a fan blowing.
> 
> I could buy my heads already poured, but like weedline says: They are made in bulk and sometimes pretty shabby. Make your own.
> 
> There's a certain satisfaction in catching a fish on a jig/lure that you made yourself. It's called 'Double Dipping'. :thumbup: C2


 
That's why I reload, but I don't fish enough to justify making my own heads. Hey could I get some of those heads from you? :whistling:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Heads*



johnf said:


> That's why I reload, but I don't fish enough to justify making my own heads. Hey could I get some of those heads from you? :whistling:


I could give you some, but the last time that I gave some away, I got all kinds of flack from the dealers who sell them.

I do have a commercial source for jig heads. Watch your PMs. C2 C2


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ive got too many molds to worry about and am looking to downsizize

if you just want to borrow some get in touch and i can lend some out for a poetion of what you make


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are going to buy jig heads, the sebile flats heads are the best on the market. Truly a fine hook.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

a guy named pete usta live down the street and made jigs as a sideline
we would load up his van till it looked like the tires were about to pop then sold everywhere from orange beach to mexico beach.......i had no idea of the poundage we had but he made a small fortune

every so often he would fill my pockets with jigs and ruined some clothing but he showed me the ins and outs of making jigs and tying flys

when he moved north i obtained some molds . if anyone is interested in using some ill lend them out for a cut of what you make,,,,,,,,and o yeah, leave some callederal


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

HookUp lures makes a fine jig head. Also, I don't believe for a second that someone that pours his own heads is going to outfish someone that buys them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*



cbump said:


> HookUp lures makes a fine jig head.


Where do you suppose that HookUp gets their's from? Someone has to make them from the same materials that I do.

They make them in quantity which I don't, and I can devote more care in their manufacture. Little details often make a difference. Ask any lure manufacturer.

QUOTE; I don't believe for a second that someone that pours his own heads is going to outfish someone that buys them. QUOTE

I think that jig fishing success depends on the operator regardless of who made them. JMHO C2


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree completely with your last statement which is why I don't believe your jigheads themselves out fish others. Give your jigheads to a beginner and see if he can tell a difference. I know the fish can't. No way the fraction of an oz of better perceived quality as you say matters enough to outfish a factory jig. 

The main thing to me is a quality hook and that it keeps the plastic on. 

Confidence in your equipment is important too though so if you are more confident in your own then that's great. It doesn't mean the kid can't catch fish if he didn't pour his own.


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

Sebile flats head. Best on the market. Strong hook hold grubs great. Check them out.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

5/8 is a good all around size


----------

